# *waves*



## xMarishltenx (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I'm relatively new... had a go at posting already, but it's typical of me to do things back-to-front, so here I am introducting myself. 
I'm 20, female, living in Australia, practicing Japanese Sword Arts (Batto-Jutsu, Tatsumi ryu, elements of a lot of styles really).


----------



## Lisa (Sep 21, 2006)

:wavey:

Welcome!  Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## Carol (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 21, 2006)

Howdy and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## pstarr (Sep 21, 2006)

Welcome!~


----------



## donna (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to MT.:wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome again!  :wavey:  I see you already discovered the Sword Arts forum.    Looking forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## MJS (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome! Officially that is. We're glad you're here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Pacificshore (Sep 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## w.kaer (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 28, 2006)

welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Enjoy and keep the posts commin'!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

*Waves back*


----------



## matt.m (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------

